
Show HN: Android Studio plugin for effortless app development - andreas-schrade
http://exynap.com
======
andreas-schrade
Hi HN! I'm the creator of Exynap, and I'm really excited to share it with you
all. Quite a while ago, I started Exynap for my own purpose. It began with a
simple wish: I'd like to spend more time on the "awesome" parts of app
development and less time on Google figuring out how a certain API call works.

The project grew up and is finally live! :)

Hope this plugin helps!

Feedback and questions are welcome.

~~~
torben-s92
Wonderful job! It is like IntelliJ Live Templates on steroids²

I'll test it out properly before jumping to feedback! Thanks for your efforts

~~~
andreas-schrade
I'm glad you like it. Any feedback is appreciated!

